# Uber Asks CDC to Consider Drivers "Essential" for Vaccine Distribution



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber Technologies on Thursday asked the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to designate its ride-hail and delivery drivers as non-health essential workers entitled to early Covid-19 vaccine distribution.

The company, in a letter to the CDC's Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices, said its drivers provided critical transportation for essential workers and allowed others to stay home and order food.

"Early access to a vaccine would help drivers and delivery people continue to play their essential role while also reducing the risk that they may inadvertently contract, or possibly transmit, the virus," said the letter, signed by Uber's head of federal affairs, Danielle Burr.

The letter comes as several industry groups, including in the food production, agricultural, consumer goods and trucking industry, are asking officials to prioritize their workers for early vaccine distribution.

U.S. government officials have said that up to 20 million people could be vaccinated by the end of 2020, but that it would take until the middle of 2021 for most Americans to gain access to effective inoculation.

The CDC Advisory Committee is drafting recommendations for who should be prioritized for distribution, and on Tuesday said healthcare personnel and residents of long-term care facilities should receive the vaccine first.

A U.S. government agency in August included ride-hail, taxi, delivery and car rental services in a list of essential critical infrastructure workers that also included more than 300 other job categories.

https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...r-drivers-essential-for-covid-vaccine-2020-12


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Jokers...


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I got my vaccine and I feel great


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_Finally_, F*ub*a*r* does something to help us. All will do well to notice that Gr*yft* did not join F*ub*a*r*. I always suspected that Gr*yft* was the worse of the two.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Trojan 🐎

Gruber likes us drivers like they like AIDS


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tuskegee Ants

🧪🐜🐜🐜🐜🐜


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> I got my vaccine and I feel great
> 
> View attachment 531424


You look real good definitely Uber/Lyft material.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its going to happen, no vaccine, no ability to drive for uber.............


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm glad they are submitting the request. Most of us are in close contact with 1,2, 3,000 people a month. Many are employees working at Nursing Homes, Group Homes and Hospitals, and clinics (those people should be some of the first in line)

Heads UP.. The denial group is going to start spreading propaganda and conspiracies theories that the Vaccine makes you sick and gives you COVID

as the Vaccines rollout BECAUSE you will \need to take a day off on the 2nd shot. You get mild symptoms as the Vaccine starts to work.. So we all KNow AHEAD of time.. you may very well be mildly sick for 1 day ..

Covid-19 vaccine may have unpleasant side effects. That will mean it's working.


The CDC must be transparent about the side effects people may experience after getting their first shot of a coronavirus vaccine, doctors urged during a meeting Monday with CDC advisors.
Dr. Sandra Fryhofer said that both Pfizer's and Moderna's Covid-19 vaccines require two doses and she worries whether her patients will come back for a second dose because of potentially unpleasant side effects after the first shot.
Both companies acknowledged that their vaccines could induce side effects that are similar to symptoms associated with mild Covid-19, such as muscle pain, chills and headache.

Participants in Moderna and Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine trials told CNBC in September that they were experiencing high fever, body aches, bad headaches, daylong exhaustion and other symptoms after receiving the shots. While the symptoms were uncomfortable, and at times intense, the participants said they often went away after a day, sometimes sooner, and that it was better than getting Covid-19.

Both companies acknowledged that their vaccines could induce side effects that are similar to symptoms associated with mild Covid-19, such as muscle pain, chills and headache.

One North Carolina woman in the Moderna study who is in her 50s said she didn't experience a fever but suffered a bad migraine that left her drained for a day and unable to focus. She said she woke up the next day feeling better after taking Excedrin but added that Moderna may need to tell people to take a day off after a second dose.

*"If this proves to work, people are going to have to toughen up," she said. "The first dose is no big deal. And then the second dose will definitely put you down for the day for sure. ... You will need to take a day off after the second dose."*


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Free willy said:


> View attachment 531482


My question is were the ears this small before the vaccine? I live in a 55+ and some of these old farts have ears like a baseball gloves, this could be a positive byproduct. And don't get me wrong this was the best pic I could find and it just happens to be Trump, I am serious...............


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm told UP moderators are also deemed essential workers and are first in line to get the vaccine. great. society would fall apart without them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> All will do well to notice that Gr*yft* did not join F*ub*a*r*


lyft since day one is a follower, not a 'first' and certainly not a leader. Kinda reason as a pax I never had a lyft acct and certainly not as a driver.

RS as essential? Well, after bus drivers and train operators, sure. And way after health care workers. Why not.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I heard from my inside guy that the taxi authority is getting the cab companies put on florida's list of essential workers, due to the large numbers of elderly day time cabbies drive. (no joke monday i didn't drive anyone under 65 between 9:00 am and 3:00 PM.)


I mean it's not an unreasonable request and makes sense, at least to me.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Just like a license, drivers will need a valid COrona Vaccine IDenification to go online.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I live I am considered an essential worker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Finally_, F*ub*a*r* does something to help us. All will do well to notice that Gr*yft* did not join F*ub*a*r*. I always suspected that Gr*yft* was the worse of the two.


Then the Govt can track us via the app.
And Doccument vaccine success rate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Where I live I am considered an essential worker.


as long as bus & train operators are ahead of the RS drivers, that is totally cool. Otherwise, it's a stretch.......I guess I can add it to my list and maybe get a few more spots ahead: diabetes, cancer, 57?, BMI over weight, cancer and now RS.

OR if you have somebody in your household that is group 1, everybody else should be in that group too? Yeah? Most likely not, but worth a try.

An app estimated I'm 68k in line in my county of 1.2m. cool.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> as long as bus & train operators are ahead of the RS drivers, that is totally cool. Otherwise, it's a stretch.......I guess I can add it to my list and maybe get a few more spots ahead: diabetes, cancer, 57?, BMI over weight, cancer and now RS.
> 
> OR if you have somebody in your household that is group 1, everybody else should be in that group too? Yeah? Most likely not, but worth a try.
> 
> An app estimated I'm 68k in line in my county of 1.2m. cool.


Two sided sword, if you get covid and go to a field hospital and there are not enough supplies the worse off cases don't get the respirators.....just hope being more in need now gets you the vaccine.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as long as bus & train operators are ahead of the RS drivers, that is totally cool. Otherwise, it's a stretch.......I guess I can add it to my list and maybe get a few more spots ahead: diabetes, cancer, 57?, BMI over weight, cancer and now RS.
> 
> OR if you have somebody in your household that is group 1, everybody else should be in that group too? Yeah? Most likely not, but worth a try.
> 
> An app estimated I'm 68k in line in my county of 1.2m. cool.


They are in the same group as are taxi/limo drivers. Train and bus drivers have less risk to covid due to the private cabins in their vehicles. We don't.

Having said that, my wife is group 1 as a health care worker who sees patients. She is supposed to get her shot in January, me, probably June.

I've written to the Russian Embassy here to see if I can get their Sputnik V vaccine, offering to pay for it. I trust them more than the for profit companies trying to get one out the door. After all, who has cheated the IOC and others for decades.........the Russians. They know their way around bio chemistry and the human body better than anyone else.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Train and bus drivers have less risk to covid due to the private cabins in their vehicles.


maybe in Canada your bus drivers have a cabin, not in the USofA. To me to include RS is a stretch; specially with no impact to public transit during SAH orders. But, really, whatever. I'm in that group and if that means my number comes up even faster, GREAT.

My wife as well is in glove to skin contact with suspected CV19 patients for LONG periods of time, so she is like first in line. December her number will be called. All for it, reduces my and our son's risk.

oh, I just noticed you quoted? I might faint. :laugh:


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, this guy was an essential worker too........


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as long as bus & train operators are ahead of the RS drivers, that is totally cool. Otherwise, it's a stretch.......I guess I can add it to my list and maybe get a few more spots ahead: diabetes, cancer, 57?, BMI over weight, cancer and now RS.
> 
> OR if you have somebody in your household that is group 1, everybody else should be in that group too? Yeah? Most likely not, but worth a try.
> 
> An app estimated I'm 68k in line in my county of 1.2m. cool.


My understanding is that the cabbies here are going to be in the same group as the gov bus/transit drivers.

Currently what i'm hearing for my part of florida,

1. Nursing home patients
2. medical workers
3. High risk medical patients
4. Transport workers
5. essential workers (not listed above)

And you're in the top 5%-ish for the rollout of the vaccine, so pretty high up.

I'm rapidly finding myself near the top.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dauction said:


> Heads UP.. The denial group is going to start spreading propaganda and conspiracies theories that the Vaccine makes you sick and gives you COVID


That's unfortunate but true. Sadly, there are people who would rather believe an anonymous poster in his basement on social media, than people who have spent decades in a career that's relevant to these issues.



dauction said:


> as the Vaccines rollout BECAUSE you will \need to take a day off on the 2nd shot. You get mild symptoms as the Vaccine starts to work.. So we all KNow AHEAD of time.. you may very well be mildly sick for 1 day ..


Some people get lucky on that. I didn't. The first shot of the AstraZeneca vaccine put me in bed for two days. It was a week before I was really back to normal.

I barely had any reaction to the second shot.

Would I do it again? IN A HEARTBEAT.

I know that some people will skip out after the first shot. Don't lose any sleep over them. The majority of the protection comes from the first shot. Ironically, from a public health standpoint, we might be better off giving everyone the first shot, and not giving the second one until there is a surplus of doses available.

Plus... the AstraZeneca results now suggest that giving a half dose the first time may actually get better results.

A doctor who I visited with at the study office said: Don't lose any sleep over the amount of the first one. The preliminary results can change later. And he's actually right. There are probably a bunch of people who reacted strongly to the first one (like I did) and decided they could engage in riskier behaviors then.



ANT 7 said:


> They know their way around bio chemistry and the human body better than anyone else.


Here's the problem with that approach:

The Russians have a long history of not caring what happens to any one individual. You may have noticed that their President has not gotten the vaccine, because of his essential position. (But his daughter has.)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> "Early access to a vaccine would help drivers and delivery people continue to play their essential role


If Uber is so convinced the role of a driver is so essential, why does Uber offer shit wages?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> If Uber is so convinced the role of a driver is so essential, why does Uber offer shit wages?


It's the American way BS and con all day everyday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If Uber is so convinced the role of a driver is so essential


calling what amounts to expensive public transportation 'essential' is a stretch.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> calling what amounts to expensive public transportation 'essential' is a stretch.


I think in some places it is.

Is it public transportation? Sure.

The question is: Is it needed for people to get to and from work?

Here where I live, it kind of is. Because the bus service here isn't very good.

When I used to drive to downtown, it was 15 minutes, maybe 20 minutes, tops. Which it is via Uber. Versus 45 minutes by bus.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Uber asks cdc to begin anaimal trials on ants through forced vaccination


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

*Uber's chief executive asks that drivers get priority for a coronavirus vaccine.*

New York Times December 10, 2020

Uber drivers and food delivery couriers should get priority access to the coronavirus vaccine, Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's chief executive, wrote in a letter to the governors of all 50 states.

Arguing that drivers had served as a "lifeline" during the pandemic by delivering food and transporting health care workers, Mr. Khosrowshahi said that they had earned a spot near the front of the vaccination line alongside other kinds of frontline workers.

"As you finalize your state-level allocation and distribution plans, I encourage you to recognize the essential nature of their work," Mr. Khosrowshahi wrote to the governors. "I want to ensure these individuals can receive immunizations quickly, easily and for free."

He also offered to use Uber's app to promote the vaccine and said Uber could be used to help people get to vaccination appointments.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has recommended that health care workers who are at risk of contracting the virus and residents of long-term care facilities should be the first people to receive the vaccine.

Essential workers should be next, the C.D.C. suggested. But individual states have varied definitions of which workers meet the criteria. Uber drivers should be considered in that phase, Mr. Khosrowshahi said.

- Kate Conger


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Well guess my uber days are numbered


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't see "essential workers" getting early access to a vaccine, simply because it's not practical. It's impossible for a health clinic to ask for "proof" that you are (say) a school teacher, uber driver, doorman or daycare provider.

_What to bring when you come to your appointment:_​Please bring your health insurance card, $20 co-pay plus any one of the following:​
current teacher's license
Uber app showing 20+ rides in previous week
doorman's uniform
6+ children


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

dont expect too much for early preference. we will get it by may or june..

the first 2-3 months are all frontline workers. they will get 1 and 2nd shot. then next batch are for elders.. 

just get used to the 200K+ covid cases for several months.


----------

